
List of top internship offers (Bay Area + NYC) - achompas
https://twitter.com/tzhongg/status/536565474041937921
======
achompas
These are incredible. First, a caveat: _these are internship rates, not yearly
salaries, for top school students. Yearly values seem to be lower for FT
employees._ Also, if you see the FB thread below, students discuss rates for
the top 10% of their class vs. non-10%, and it sounds like they differ.

Some comments from skimming the responses:

I agree with another commenter: rates are _really_ increasing. Internships in
NYC were at $5-6k 3-4 years ago.

patio11 is right: this is a reminder to raise your rates.

This Facebook post has more details on internship and entry-level rates for
top school grads:

[https://www.facebook.com/groups/hackathonhackers/permalink/9...](https://www.facebook.com/groups/hackathonhackers/permalink/915111391877680/)

